
Rapid Development and Performance in Spark for Data Scientists - astrobiased
http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/2015/10/06/spark-for-data-science/
======
rverma21
Pretty good overview of a complex topic

------
kkashyap99
great introduction to spark! definitely would recommend reading it

------
rvij
This is great!

------
dilraj
Awesome

------
scarr025
very thorough

------
tushark224
nice read

